# Garra Rufa setup in salon



## kieransurridge (Feb 3, 2012)

Good Afternoon Guys,

I have recently set up a Dual tank system which soon will supply Garra Rufa fish. I wanted to check that you all agree with the following:

* The setup i have in place
* The way I have continued the cycle from an earlier cock up. your comments will be greatly appreciated on this:
* I am planning to add 4-5cm fish and start with 35 per tank, progressing up to 60 per tank.

When i started off I Did the wrong thing and purchased used external filters but with new sponges,bio balls, ceramic rings and carbon. The filter half way through the cycle stopped working and the motor heads on both burnt out.I left the tank stagnant for up to three weeks but researched and brought the following new filters: All Pond Solutions - 1400EF Plus Aquarium External Filter - All Pond Solutions Since using these i am very happy with how they are performing, they produce a good flow rate.

I used the existing sponges, bio balls, carbon and ceramic rings from the new set up the ones from my origional filters that stopped working. After day 1 my nitrite and nitrate were at about 2.0, my amonia was at 0. I did a 30% water change and on day two my nitrate and nitrate were at around the 1.0 mark. I am currently on day 4 and my nitrite is at around 0.2 with 0.0 amonia present and a little nitrate. My ph of the water is 7.5(This is what is produced from our taps in the area). Soon i believe that i can introuduce the fish as soon as my nitrite and nitrate hit zero. I just need to know if you agree with the way i have continued from my previous sponges. They were cycled from new originally.Of course i only wish to add the fish at the healthiest stage possible

Just to let you know my set up is as follows:

* One dual spa tank
* 2* external filters 1400l/ph with uv light and three tier filtration system.
* 2* standard aquarium heater which is set to 28 degrees c
* 2*Inlet and 2* outlet pipe submerged in the water.
* In the process of setting up 2* air stone units for each tank for extra oxygen for the fish.

My last question is do you believe in adding any chemicals to the tank e.g chlorine remover and or alovera type stress coats?

I had planned to use none as my water would have stood for over 24 hours before i add this to the tank

Look forward to your replies.

kieransurridge


----------



## kieransurridge (Feb 3, 2012)

Just to let you know day 4 shows ammonia at 0.0 , nitrite at 0.1 and nitrate at 1.0 this looks very near completion however am still worried from using the sponges from the 1st 2 week cycle ( see above for more info) , any advice on this would be ideal 

Regards

Kieransurridge


----------



## kieransurridge (Feb 3, 2012)

Just to be clearer in what happened in the first cycle before the filters broke.........

Before the first filters broke i cycled these with amonia, i think i used 25ml daily which matched the sizing of the tank. the cycle went all the way through to the last stage which was the nitrate. then the filters broke........ Three weeks on i have new filters, have added fresh de-chlorinated water but used the existing sponges, ceramic rings, bio balls from the previous filters that were cycled. I have not started the cycle again. 
day 1 of this showed amonia at 0, nitrite at 3.0 and nitrate at around 5.0. they have now crept all the way down to about 0.1 on day 5. I guess i am asking is this method good enough as i have basically continued from the original cycle but just with a three week interval and new water. 
kind regards AMD


----------



## kieransurridge (Feb 3, 2012)

Good morning all,

Just to let you know that the tank has cycled and the garra fish were added yesterday , 35 were added to each tank (I have started smaller to control the nitrites in the tank. 

I do have one question for all the experienced garra fish owners. I am on day 2 now and the fish seem rather scared. I know that they need settling in time which is why I have avoided water change and feeding on day 1 and 2 however on day 2 after placing my hand in they have all run away is this normal ??

We have not attempting to put feet in yet as I feel they need a few more days. Nitrite and ammonia on day 2 are looking clear which is good.

I am just worried my garra fish will not take to any feet can you confirm they need some more moving in time ??? 

They swim happily around when no one approaches the tank owever hide when ever they are approached - 

Any ideas or is patience still required ? I plan to feed them at the end of day 2 with a 10% water change.


----------



## Aquatec (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi,

I run an aquarium company in Bournemouth and we installed and run a garra rufa spa.

It sounds like you are doing fine so far in terms of testing for water quality and it is correct to stock slowly to avoid any sudden ammonia spikes.

As for the fish, do not worry, they will adjust. What I found worked was placing my hand or hands in the tank, initially they all scatter but eventually one or two will come back once they feel safe.

It only takes a couple of fish to excite the interest of the others and they will soon all be over. Try do this regularly and your fish will be ready at a moments notice.

Try not to overdo the water the water changes also.

www.aquatecfish.co.uk


----------

